# TAC - Preparation?



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

Bring lots of arrows. Do you have sight settings out to 100 yards?


----------



## Jabroney (Sep 30, 2019)

c_m_shooter said:


> Bring lots of arrows. Do you have sight settings out to 100 yards?


yeah, make sure you have a pin out to 100yards. I was using the bubble level as a pin it wasnt the greatest.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

skyfireblaze said:


> I'm considering signing up for one of the Total Archery Challenge events this year, most likely Park City, UT. It seems like a fun event and something that will help me grow as an archer.
> What do you recommend a novice archer as myself be doing to prepare for TAC? Is there a base level of proficiency I should be practicing towards? Any particular skills or drills to practice?
> Or is this just go do, have fun, and bring spare arrows type of event?


The TAC is a blast!!!

You need:
Hiking boots - At Seven Springs a few years ago, one course was a 5 mile walk up/down the mountain. (mostly down but there were a few trails that had you turn up for a pretty good distance) Sneakers are comfortable but they won't give you the traction and support you're gonna want...

Arrows - Lots of them. A guy I shot with on the second day brought 2 dozen arrows with him and had to buy another dozen to finish out the event. (I didn't loose any but everyone that I talked to lost a bunch)

Range Finder - Dropping 122yd bombs on a feeding doe is great fun but very challenging... Even if you are great at judging distance, being off by a yard or 2 at 100+ will more than likely result in a miss!!!

Sustenance - Water/Gatorade and snacks...It took hours to complete a course... I had water but no snacks the first day.... I was HUNGRY by the time I finished... I could definitely feel the lack of energy/strength towards the end... You don't need to bring an entire meal with you.... Maybe some power bars and/or some trail mix.

Sight marks - If you are going to shoot the course as it was intended, you should have sight marks to cover you to at least 100yds...If you have the space to do it, I'd suggest figuring out how to shoot at distances beyond your pin settings... like using the base of your pin. The longest shot we had was 122yds on the feeding doe.


----------



## Dbolick (Mar 27, 2020)

i agree with the above posts. shoot as far as you can at home, lots of arrows, good rangefinder, good boots, long pants that aren't hot, a backpack, being in good physical shape will help a lot


----------



## dbiser01 (Jun 22, 2021)

In addition to the shooting practice, I would work on your cardio conditioning as well. The better shape you're in, the lower your heart rate will be when hiking between stations - the better you will shoot.


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

Judging by the videos, I think it is important to workout, with particular emphasis on huge arms and slab-like pecs. Don't skimp on expensive tactical gear either, or you'll stand out like an archer at a spec ops convention.

Hahah, it looks like a _lot_ of fun and I am envious.


----------



## The SB Image (Feb 21, 2021)

skyfireblaze said:


> I'm considering signing up for one of the Total Archery Challenge events this year, most likely Park City, UT. It seems like a fun event and something that will help me grow as an archer.
> What do you recommend a novice archer as myself be doing to prepare for TAC? Is there a base level of proficiency I should be practicing towards? Any particular skills or drills to practice?
> Or is this just go do, have fun, and bring spare arrows type of event?


I think its just for fun, I'm east coast so 120 yards ICBM launches cant be called hunting practice in any way shape or form 

the bow stuff that comes to mind have a accurate sight tape make sure all sight axis are set correctly, practice shooting on uneven ground, going from nice flat target ranges to having one foot up/down/on a rock a was really hard on form ... watched the hills cause issues first hand shot after shot. One dude in the group before us was clearly better than I am and by a pretty hefty margin (just nailing 8/10's on the somewhat flatter stuff (shots that I was happy just hearing foam slap) but shooting from a side slope and up hills gave him grief. Some shots on a side slope up/down hill I swear I was set dead level but way way way off once I double checked that bubble.

the other stuff... start hydrating early, like the night before or earlier.... if you wait till you are thirsty its already too late. I work/ride outside in extreme heat and this is the number one reason I see people hit the wall early and hard. I noticed lots of people grossly overpacked for a 3-4 hour walk around a resort, some pretty awkward get ons and offs the lift  Not an issue on the walk on gondolas but I some sketchy moves of people trying to ride the bench with big backpacks and tactical straps all over  Bring some extra pre cut D loop, a lighter, folding tool, and maybe an extra release... seems like if one will fail it will be when you are far from home. bring extra arrows, I brought 18 and because it wasn't very windy it was WAY more than I needed but I just cant see having much fun trying to sight in new arrows before you head out. Think I lost broke 4 or 5 BUT lucky leg shots saved a couple more and like I said we didn't have much wind.... I feel like those more open shots on the ski slopes are normally like shooting in a wind tunnel.

Most important!!! practice your TAC youtube video editing skills


----------



## BBSD (12 mo ago)

I am fairly new to archery and the tac events have my interest too. I think would be worth going even if you need to walk up or skip some stations. Being new it's hard to anticipate every scenario untill I have seen it first hand.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Don't put too much pressure on yourself. It's a show up and have fun event. Be ready for some good hiking and long, difficult shots. Absolute blast. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Red (Mar 9, 2019)

BBSD said:


> I am fairly new to archery and the tac events have my interest too. I think would be worth going even if you need to walk up or skip some stations. Being new it's hard to anticipate every scenario untill I have seen it first hand.


Don’t skip them just shoot it, worst case you loose or explode an arrow and everyone has a chuckle. Bring 2 dozen arrows.

Go into it with the mind set that misses will happen , your bow will be out of wack because you never shoot like that normally, and don’t be hard on your self.

A couple of years ago I was in group where everyone was at a different skill level and lots of misses were happening. We were all laughing and having fun except one guy who got frustrated and biotched the entire time about how the event sucked and his equipment was the problem. It got to the point where everyone got sick of him and when he quit early we were all relieved ….. Don’t be that guy


----------



## Michigas_crna (Aug 29, 2021)

This year will be my 1st TAC, Michigan’s is at Crystal Mountain this year. I have my checklist going, thanks for all the great recommendations! Anyone else shooting Michigan’s?


----------



## Shane leonzio (Apr 17, 2021)

Cheaper arrows. Make sure you got pins out to 100. Better off with sliding sight


----------



## arkyte70 (12 mo ago)

I shot my first TAC last year at Big Sky and it was a blast!. I agree with everything said above. The things I would emphasize are 1. Good boots that are well broken in with decent ankle support. 2. Get used to shooting with a back pack on. It's by far the best way to carry your gear. 3. have a good set of bino's and a decent range finder that has angle compensation. 4. Probably the most important is stay hydrated! Its multiple days of hiking up and down mountains so a ton of physical activity. As far as preparation goes shoot as many arrows as possible before you go. I would recommend doing several 3D tournaments if possible so you can get used to shooting as many different targets as possible.


----------



## JamulArcher (Jul 29, 2021)

My son and I did Park City last year. TAC is one of the best and coolest things I’ve ever done. I would say to make sure and train a bit before you go. Some of the hiking on the courses can be steep. Be prepared to do about 5-7 miles a day at elevation. And go with the attitude that it’s all for fun and enjoy the scenery and great company of our fellow archers. Big Sky for us this year.


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Never shot one and being that I shoot a recurve probably never will but we have had requests from guys interested in attending these events for a place to practice longer shots. Our club range has target butts out to 50 but can easily be extended to 60/70 by stepping back into the broad-head range if no one is using it. We gave permission to shoot end to end of the two ranges which is 120 yards early Saturday mornings IF no one is using the broadhead range. There is an additional place in the club on one of the 3D ranges where 120-130 is safe to shoot as there is a 7’x12’ backstop and nothing behind it besides woods. We used to hold a 100 yard shoot on Saturday mornings back when I shot compound. We would shoot at a 10 ring 40cm target face mounted on a 18” Rinehart Rhinoblock XL. Great gauge to start. If you can’t at least hit that at 80 and 100 yards you might want to reconsider attending a TAC event.


----------



## awingert (Feb 24, 2021)

dougmax said:


> We would shoot at a 10 ring 40cm target face mounted on a 18” Rinehart Rhinoblock XL. Great gauge to start. If you can’t at least hit that at 80 and 100 yards you might want to reconsider attending a TAC event.


The cool thing about TAC is that if you can't hit it at 80 or 100 yards you can walk up and shoot from a closer distance where you are comfortable. The stakes they set are by no means an absolute requirement, just the max distance they want you shooting from.


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

there are plenty of courses to chose from that are max 60 yards


----------

